# Too Windy for FCG



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am dying to build a FCG but the area I live in gets pretty windy. For "domestic reasons" I can't hang a FCG in the living room windows. I thought about draping off an area of the garage and leaving the door up, but that would require the repositioning of the vehicles plus the associated set up time. It seems to me that by it's very nature a FCG must be as light as possible and operated in a dead calm to give a good effect. Anybody else have experiences, good or bad with an outdoor FCG? Aside from expanding my cemetery with more elaborate tombstones, animating figures is my passion now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You could always try your fcg looking out from a crypt. ?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I make 'walls' around my porch. I use old lattice and cover it with either 'scene setters' or creepy cloth. It breaks the wind down, just enough. Then I run my fcg on the porch. The effect looks good. 

Do you have a front porch?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Have you considered a free-standing frame to support the FCG rig? I saw one at Wolfstone's site, along with a minimal how-to. You should be able to put this indoors without drilling any holes (I have the same restrictions LOL).

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/fcgstd_FcgStand.html


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Have you considered a free-standing frame to support the FCG rig? I saw one at Wolfstone's site, along with a minimal how-to. You should be able to put this indoors without drilling any holes (I have the same restrictions LOL).
> 
> http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/fcgstd_FcgStand.html


HMMMMMM. Let's see, which is cheaper, a free-standing frame or a divorce lawyer?? I think my wife really wishes she was a "golf widow" rather than a HW widow.

I thought about the porch but it is very small and the TOT'rs would be standing right underneath when they come to the door. I have the perfect tree about 20 feet from the porch that would hide the mechanism, but I think the slightest breeze would flip the ghost up into the branches. Sure don't want to be screwing with that all night. Afraid I might have to think of another project this year.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

jim6918 said:


> ...I thought about draping off an area of the garage and leaving the door up, but that would require the repositioning of the vehicles ...


You're a haunter and you use your garage for vehicles??


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

> You're a haunter and you use your garage for vehicles??


LMAO!!! Too funny, too true.

But seriously, how windy is windy? October in New England is usually gusty, but my FCG still flies. If the wind blows, the ghost will drift with it, but usually that only enhances the effect. Now if we're talking hurricane winds, well that's a different story.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about plexi glass or the cheap glass they have at Home Depot.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You could try some small weights, like split-shot fishing sinkers, at the bottom of the cheesecloth. If they're placed correctly, they shouldn't pull the ghost into odd positions and would help prevent the cloth from flipping up in a moderate breeze.


----------



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

Hi all


I fly my FCG inside the house; I built a frame out of 1 1/2 PVC that I set it up in. I cover the frame with black cloth to enclose the rig. Now you are asking yourself what the hell (he said hell) does this have to do with flying a FCG outside? I also put a FAN under the ghost to give it an up draft. It adds to the effect and looks pretty cool. Now if I could just keep the cat out all would be fine.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Otaku, I like the fishing sinker idea. I will be taking mine camping this year and sometimes get up 40 mph winds so that could be a problem for me too. I just so happen to have some of those in my handy dandy tool box. Great idea.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

my Mrs just about flipped when I made up some rigging in our front room to suspend the FCG mechanism so it could be seen through the large front window we have but it looked soooo good in that window, she decided it couldn't go anywhere else.


----------

